# /pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc2

## Atreillou

c koi  ca ?

----------

## broschi

Ben ils ont fait le deuxieme release candidate avec differents niveaux de systemes precompiles. On dirait meme qu'ils ont fait des ebuilds bien que y'en ai aucun dans le rc1. Va savoir, y'a rien qui a ete annonce.

----------

## Atreillou

 :Rolling Eyes: 

ralala   ils nous mettaient l eau a la bouche avec la sortie prévue de la 1.4....  mais voila qu ils vont nous sortir une rc2 entre les 2....

snifff

----------

## broschi

hehehe. La sortie de 1.4 est prevue pour "late december", mais il ne manque que cinq jours avant decembre le 31!  :Shocked:  Mais bon, je suis sure qu'ils travaillent tres fort.  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

bon je vais troller, désolé je résiste pas  :Smile: 

A mon avis ils vont la sortir en janvier la 1.4 finale, pas avan, faut bien qu'ils fassent la fête eux aussi.

Sinon est ce que qqn a des infos sur ce qui est prévu et ce qui est (sera) apporté à la 1.4 par rapport à la 1.4rc1 par exemple, même si avec la rc2 on en a un avant gout. J'ai essayé de trouver une sorte de changelog mais pas vu, faut dire que là suis sous 56k sans forfait donc peut pas me permettre de passer des heures à chercher  :Smile: 

J'aimerai bien savoir car je suis bien curieux  :Smile: 

----------

## broschi

Moins de bogues.  :Wink:  Je crois que les developpeurs attendent que KDE 3 qqch sortent, ce qui est une decision bien stupide a mon avis. Enfin...

----------

## DuF

je suis d'accord avec toi broschi  :Smile: 

j'ai même pas kde d'installé sur mon système donc bon, ils en feraient pas autant pour mon WindowMaker chéri  :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

de toutes facons, avec une 1.4rc1 ou rc2, ou meme une 1.2 ou que sais-je, on est separe de la 1.4 finale que par un emerge rsync :)

----------

## broschi

C'est vrai, mais a mon avis un systeme d'exploitation telle que Gentoo\Linux devrait avoir un cycle de developpement un peu plus "down to earth". Je m'imagine la version finale fin prete, mais dont il manque seulement une interface que pas tout le monde utilisera (moi aussi j'utilise Window Maker cherie  :Wink: ). Ils pourraient au moins dire que "rc[23] est la version finale sans KDE x.y".

Mais c'est con parce que j'attend encore mon deuxieme processeur pour installer 1.4 en SMP.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

tiens dioxmat, je me posais une question que t'as remarque me pousse à te poser  :Smile: 

est-ce que justement l'update peut s'avérer ce limiter à un emerge rsync ou dans le cas par exemple où il y aurait changement fondamental de version de gcc (pas dans notre cas présent, mais dans l'absolu) ou de choses vitales comme ça, est-ce que au pire on est juste confronté à un emerge rsync; emerge world (pour tout remettre son système à jour) où il y a des cas de figures où c pas possible !

Désolé j'ai pas vécu la migration 1.2 vers 1.4rc1, ça se trouve ma question y trouverait sa réponse  :Smile: 

----------

## dioxmat

effectivement en cas d'une update un peu plus sioux, tu risques d'avoir besoin soit de re-bootstraper, et de tout recompiler, soit de remplacer certains binaires au moins. mais pour le moment c'est assez peu probable vu que maintenant les versions de gcc 3.2.x a venir sont senses etre compatibles avec les precedentes... donc a moins d'un gros changement, tout va bien :)

voici comment passer de la 1.2 a la 1.4rc1, histoire de savoir ce que c'etait :)

http://cvs.gentoo.org/~carpaski/system_update/

----------

## DuF

Merci pour les infos et le lien dioxmat, c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir  :Smile: 

----------

